
Inside the Federal Bureau of Way Too Many Guns - GabrielF00
https://www.gq.com/story/inside-federal-bureau-of-way-too-many-guns/amp
======
jmnicolas
The journalist is deluding herself : here in Europe we have guns registration
(and cars too for that matter) and it doesn't stop mass killings.

~~~
niij
This was not only about mass shootings, but about crimes with single victims.
By the time it reaches them, the crime has already been committed, so no it
won't prevent anything. But a more efficient system could produce more leads.

